# Problemi con acpi e irq

## xeno82

Ho installato gentoo 2005.0 kernel 2.6.11, su un p4 con scheda grafica ati. Per la connessione uso il modem zyxel 650prestige configurato mediante driver eciadsl ver.0.10.

fin qui tutto bene. 

Non appena avvio un programma per il file sharing (mldonkey, overnet, amule) dopo un pò il sistema si blocca e mi costringe ad un riavvio forzato col tasto reset del case. il problema si verifica sia dopo 5 minuti che dopo delle ore, senza una causa apparente. ho guardato anche i log di sistema ma nn ne ho cavato niente.

vorrei sapere se qualcuno si è già trovato nella mia sistuazione e/o mi sappia dire come fare per risolvere questo inconveniente.

grazie anticipato ciao.Last edited by xeno82 on Tue Apr 19, 2005 10:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Little Cash

Ciao, sei sicuro che il problema sia dovuto all'avvio del programma di file sharing? Potrebbe anche freezarsi tutto per via dei driver del modem (per esempio) o per qualche altra cosa.... hai gia' provato a non aprire il programma e vedere se freeza lo stesso?

----------

## xeno82

mi è successo in altre due occasioni consultando il web con firefox e mentre emerge scaricava dei pacchetti da installare. in tutte e due 

ho installato un altro sistema oltre gentoo, mandrake, e su quello non ho mai avuto questo problema.

grazie, altri suggerimenti??

----------

## Little Cash

A questo punto escludo che il problema sia del programma di file sharing, ma piuttosto penso che ci possa essere un conflitto IRQ. 

```
cat /var/log/messages | grep -i irq
```

dice qualcosa a riguardo?

----------

## xeno82

```
Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0500000 soft=c04ff000

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome PCI: Via IRQ fixup

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.2[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: irq 11, io base 0xd400

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.3[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: irq 11, io base 0xd800

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.4[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: irq 11, io base 0xdc00

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ohci_hcd 0000:00:09.0: irq 11, pci mem 0xe6000000

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Apr 17 00:46:00 GXHome parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

```

è parte del messaggio visualizzato dal comando. ti mostro solo questo perchè data e ora coincidono con quello dell'ultimo crash.

io sinceramente non ci capisco niente spero possa esserti utile per capire il problema.

----------

## Little Cash

Pare che ACPI dia noie. Credo che (a quanto ho visto) per come sono configurate le tue periferiche tu deva aggiungere al tuo bootloader la direttiva acpi=noirq

Fammi sapere

----------

## Cazzantonio

intanto prova a cambiare il titolo del post visto che abbiamo appurato che il problema non è connsesso al filesharing  :Wink: 

----------

## xeno82

intanto fammi sapere tu come devo fare per aggiungere questa configurazione al bootloader.

----------

## Cazzantonio

basta aggiungerlo alla riga con cui carichi il kernel

per esempio nel grub.conf (ti faccio l'esempio con il mio...)

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux

root (hd1,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hde2 5 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,mtrr,vram:16,1280x1024-16@75 acpi=noirq

devi appunto aggiungerlo alla riga con scritto "kernel"  :Wink: 

P.S. non ho potuto usare il bbcode perché altrimenti non mi prendeva il grassetto sul parametro che volevo evidenziare, spero che così si capisca lo 

stesso...

P.P.S.

ti suggerisco un titolo come "problemi con acpi e irq"....  :Wink: 

----------

## Little Cash

 *xeno82 wrote:*   

> intanto fammi sapere tu come devo fare per aggiungere questa configurazione al bootloader.

 

Se ti riferivi a me: 

dipende da quale bootloader usi

1) Usi LiLo

editi /etc/lilo.conf

e aggiungi sotto la riga "image=blablabla.........."

```

append="acpi=noirq"

```

2) Usi GRUB

editi /boot/grub/grub.conf

e *modifichi* la riga "kernel=blablabla.........."

```

kernel /boot/tuokernel root=blablabla ........ acpi=noirq

```

----------

## xeno82

aggiunta la riga.

riavviato il sistema.

avvio overnet e non appena inizia a scaricare un file mi si blocca il sistema.

reset.

cosa fare?

----------

## Little Cash

A questo punto bisogna vedere se e' proprio overnet che causa il problema (non lo uso, non so se genera dei file di log, probabilmente lo fa.. hai provato ad analizzarli al reboot e a vedere se nel momento del freeze succede qualcosa che da fastidio?), ma non penso dato che comunque da come dici il freeze si manifesta quando e' in uso preponderante il modem. Io sono ancora del parere che sia un problema di IRQ. Puoi postare nuovamente il grep di /var/log/messages dopo il riavvio con la nuova direttiva?

----------

## xeno82

```
Apr 19 22:00:59 GXHome ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Apr 19 22:00:59 GXHome ohci_hcd 0000:00:09.0: irq 11, pci mem 0xe6000000

Apr 19 22:00:59 GXHome ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

Apr 19 22:00:59 GXHome PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

Apr 19 22:00:59 GXHome ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Apr 19 22:00:59 GXHome ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Apr 19 22:00:59 GXHome parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Apr 19 22:01:38 GXHome ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=100 init=/linuxrc ramdisk_size=8192 real_root=/dev/hda13 acpi=noirq

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0503000 soft=c0502000

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome PCI: Via IRQ fixup

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome PCI: Using IRQ router default [1106/3128] at 0000:00:00.0

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: irq 11, io base 0xd400

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: irq 11, io base 0xd800

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: irq 11, io base 0xdc00

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome ohci_hcd 0000:00:09.0: irq 11, pci mem 0xe6000000

Apr 19 23:50:36 GXHome parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=100 init=/linuxrc ramdisk_size=8192 real_root=/dev/hda13 acpi=noirq

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0503000 soft=c0502000

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome PCI: Via IRQ fixup

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome PCI: Using IRQ router default [1106/3128] at 0000:00:00.0

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: irq 11, io base 0xd400

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: irq 11, io base 0xd800

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: irq 11, io base 0xdc00

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome ohci_hcd 0000:00:09.0: irq 11, pci mem 0xe6000000

Apr 20 00:04:08 GXHome parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=100 init=/linuxrc ramdisk_size=8192 real_root=/dev/hda13 acpi=noirq

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0503000 soft=c0502000

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome PCI: Via IRQ fixup

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome PCI: Using IRQ router default [1106/3128] at 0000:00:00.0

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: irq 11, io base 0xd400

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: irq 11, io base 0xd800

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: irq 11, io base 0xdc00

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome ohci_hcd 0000:00:09.0: irq 11, pci mem 0xe6000000

Apr 20 14:13:20 GXHome parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

```

non credo dipenda da overnet come applicazione xkè anche altri file sharing(amule,mldonkey ), causano lo stesso problema.

----------

## xdarma

Per l'acpi potresti anche provare un "acpi=off" in modo da essere sicuro che non influisca nel freeze.

Il processore non e' mica overcloccato?

xdarma

----------

## xeno82

no il processore non è overcloccato.

l'opzione l'aggiungo sempre in lilo.conf?

----------

## gutter

 *xeno82 wrote:*   

> no il processore non è overcloccato.
> 
> l'opzione l'aggiungo sempre in lilo.conf?

 

si

----------

## xeno82

problema non risolto. dopo ventio minuti si blocca tutto.

----------

## xeno82

nessuno sa dirmi come porre rimedio al mio problema

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Ho esattamente il tuo stesso problema e un PC poco più vecchio del tuo (Athlon XP 2000+). Prova a ricompilare il kernel disabilitando del tutto ACPI; in questo modo io ho risolto completamente. L'unico difetto è che devi premere manualmente il tasto di spegnimento una volta terminata la procedura di shutdown.

Per esperienza posso dire che il parametro "acpi=off" può non essere sufficiente.

Verifica anche la temperatura delle componenti (chipset della motherboard, processore, RAM, dischi fissi). Se non hai i sensori, usa pure il ditometro (appoggia un dito e vedi se scotta  :Laughing:  )

----------

## xdarma

per CRV§ADER//KY:

 hai disabilitato anche l'APM nel kernel?

xdarma

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> per CRV§ADER//KY:
> 
>  hai disabilitato anche l'APM nel kernel?
> 
> xdarma

 

Sì. APM mi causava dei simpaticissimi kernel panic  :Confused: 

Per xeno82, ovviamente, potrebbe funzionare.

----------

## xeno82

problema non risolto.

Comunque per disabilitare acpi del kernel ho ricompilato il kernel disabilitando le voci che nominavano acpi in "power management".

Dovevo fare dell'altro?

Grazie ciao

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *xeno82 wrote:*   

> problema non risolto.
> 
> Comunque per disabilitare acpi del kernel ho ricompilato il kernel disabilitando le voci che nominavano acpi in "power management".
> 
> Dovevo fare dell'altro?
> ...

 

Se hai completamente deselezionato ACPI da "Power management" e il problema persiste, allora non è colpa di ACPI  :Razz: 

Per esserne sicuro:

dmesg | grep -E "acpi|ACPI"

dovrebbe non restituirti nessuna linea.

Sei sicuro che sia colpa del software? Ti è mai capitato con windows? Ti è mai capitato con altre distribuzioni linux?

----------

## xeno82

```
 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=100 acpi=noirq init=/linuxrc ramdisk_size=8192 real_root=/dev/hda13 splash=verbose

```

questa è la linea che mi da. al comando che mi hai consigliato.

cmq primo usavo sia windows che mandrake 10.1  e nessuna delle due mi ha mai causato questo problema.

verificando ciò he accade quando mi connetto con overnet, ho notato che non si blocca finchè non esegue una funzione per volta.

in poche parole se scarico o condivido non succede nulla ma appena si avviano entrambi gli eventi si blocca tutto.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *xeno82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)
> 
> ...

 

Non hai più ACPI.

Che versione esatta del kernel hai?

Che connessione a internet usi? Forse è un problema dei driver del modem.

----------

## xeno82

il kernel è il 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 e per la connessione uso i driver eciadsl 0.10.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Devo dedurre che è un modem USB o interno?

L'ideale sarebbe provare a farti imprestare un modem ethernet e vedere se il problema persiste.

----------

## xeno82

il modem è usb....

ma se dipende dal modem dovrebbe non funzionare anche con gl'altri sistemi.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *xeno82 wrote:*   

> il modem è usb....
> 
> ma se dipende dal modem dovrebbe non funzionare anche con gl'altri sistemi.

 

No perché potrebbe dipendere dal driver del modem quando viene messo sotto particolare stress (come nel caso del p2p). Il fatto che ti succeda solo in quelle condizioni è piuttosto significativo.

----------

